# NCOS 42nd Paph Forum, Sat afternoon (EST) Jan 22, 2022



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2022)

The National Capital Orchid Society’s 
42nd Paphiopedilum Forum 
Will be held as a virtual event on 
Saturday, January 22nd, 2022 12:30 – 5:30 p.m. Eastern Standard Time 
For registration information, write to [email protected] 

Speakers: 

Steve Hampson – “Slipper Orchids of Southern and Southwestern China” – Steve has a master’s degree in horticulture from Penn State University and was and senior horticulturist at Roger’s Gardens in Newport Beach in Southern California. He has been involved with growing and showing flowers for much of his life. His particular interests include orchids, daffodils, waterlilies and sweet peas. Steve has been growing orchids for over 50 years, and favors pleurothallids, angraecoids and novelty phalaenopsis, among others. He has travelled extensively in Europe, Asia and Southern Africa to study wildflowers, particularly orchids, in their natural habitats. 

Dr. David Roberts – “Analysis of the Global Market for Paphiopedilum and Implications for Their Conservation” – David graduated from the University of Aberdeen in 2001, where he studied the reproductive biology and conservation of the orchids of Mauritius. After receiving his Ph.D., he spent over 8 years working in the orchid herbarium of the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, with Philip Cribb, where he specialized in orchids of the western Indian Ocean and West Africa, including field work in Madagascar and Cameroon, as well as working on the genus Vanda with Dr. Martin Motes. In 2010 he moved to the Durrell Institute of Conservation and Ecology at the University of Kent, where he works on cyber-enabled wildlife trafficking, particularly ivory, as well as socioeconomic aspects of the horticultural trade, including orchids. 

Sam Tsui – “State of the Art of Paphiopedilum Culture” – Sam moved to the United States from Hong Kong at the age of 22. He began growing orchids in the early 1980s, and by 1985, after trying many types of orchids, he focused on being a serious Paphiopedilum grower. He began hybridizing in 1990 and continues that work until today. In 1995 he started his commercial business, the Orchid Inn, which has grown to occupy a 6,000-square-foot commercial greenhouse. He currently makes over 300 crosses annually, which yield about 4,000–5,000 flasks, or 100,000 seedlings. His breeding efforts focus primarily on Brachypetalum, Parvisepalum and multifloral hybrids. Since retiring in 2008 as a software developer for an insurance and financial services firm, Sam has focused full time on his orchid business. Sam is an internationally recognized expert on paphiopedilums and is invited to speak, both in the United States and abroad, about 25 times a year. He has also judged the Japan Grand Prix, the world’s largest orchid show, for nearly 25 years. He has garnered many awards for his orchids, including 17 First Class Certificates and several cultural awards (including a 93- point Certificate of Cultural Excellence!), and seven of his crosses have garnered Awards of Quality for him.


----------



## JasonG (Jan 15, 2022)

1 week to go until the 42nd Paph Forum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 22, 2022)

Coldest weather of the season here so far. Glad I can enjoy PF at home by fire with glass of wine (I wish- will try watch what I can with kids).


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2022)

Good thing you're not down here. I can't even open my doors right now, due to ice.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 22, 2022)

It was -7 when I woke up. Attending holding a (thankfully) sleeping baby


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 22, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> It was -7 when I woke up. Attending holding a (thankfully) sleeping baby



3 year old napping at 1:30. Hope he stays asleep for Cyp talk.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2022)

What an enjoyable event. Hoped many of the ST members here got to see it?


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2022)

I was at work so all I managed to catch was parts of Sam's talk, but they did say the presentations were recorded and will be available to watch later. I'm looking forward to sitting down and seeing it all uninterrupted.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 23, 2022)

Listened/watched from a cruise ship just north of Cuba on our way back to ft lauderdale. Nice event! Sent me shopping again.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 23, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Listened/watched from a cruise ship just north of Cuba on our way back to ft lauderdale. Nice event! Sent me shopping again.


Which cruise ship? Didn’t know the wifi that good.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 23, 2022)

Ya. Royal carribean invested in some geosynchronous satellites to support their ship Wi-Fi modernization. Reasonable good. Odyssey of the seas. One of their quantum class ships. (Embarrassed to say). I’ve done zoom calls for business from the boat. It’s that reliable.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 23, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> The National Capital Orchid Society’s
> 42nd Paphiopedilum Forum
> Will be held as a virtual event on
> Saturday, January 22nd, 2022 12:30 – 5:30 p.m. Eastern Standard Time
> ...


Sorry I missed this. We had a storm and knocked out the Internet. Any chance it was taped and can be purchased?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 23, 2022)

It was recorded. Recording available for registrants.


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> It was recorded. Recording available for registrants.



Do you know how to access the recordings?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 23, 2022)

Tony said:


> Do you know how to access the recordings?



I think they will email the registrants when the recording is available.


----------



## scottbjd (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh I thought this was cancelled cause I emailed a week before and never got a response. Would still be interested in the recording especially from Sam!


----------



## FrankRC (Jan 24, 2022)

We should all register. Even if we cant attend for every speaker or need to chase after one of our kids. These forums (including the Paph Guild) are invaluable and need our ongoing support!

Register!


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2022)

Sam's presentation alone was worth the price of admission, and now I'm plotting a drip irrigation system for my own greenhouse as a spring project.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> It was recorded. Recording available for registrants.


Can I register/pay retroactively? I understand if not. I messed up.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow, sorry I missed this.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 24, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Can I register/pay retroactively? I understand if not. I messed up.



ping roddy gabel... i registered on saturday @ 12:15 (it started @ 12:30  )


----------



## JasonG (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi All. We have been working though a way to accommodate the request for the recording . Due to agreements made with the speakers, we are unable to share the recordings past this coming Saturday. If you are interested in viewing the recoding, please register and pay through PayPal and we will send the link out but again, we will only be able to share for the remainder of this week.


----------

